# engine cuts off while driving



## adamray (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,l'm new on this site and forum.l have a 2003 nissan hardbody,twin cab.When you start and drive for 2-3 km it loses acceleration and literally stops and cut off.You have to wait antil its cold to drive again but does the same thing again when it gets warm.Nissan agents have failed to fix this,please help me.


----------



## mattyj81 (Oct 24, 2007)

hey my 1990 just started doing that, i need to knwo how to fix it! I replaced cap, rotor and fuel filter! And ya I have to let it sit for it to start! me confused, do these trucks have mood swings? haha!


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Check your battery cables while it running to see if it acts up, wiggle them a bit and see what happens. This is an easy way to figure out whats going on and if it clears this then its time to start looking at other problems like the fuel pump, relays, etc..


----------



## adamray (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks,its the power chip located under the dash.took it out and the problem stopped,running the car without but will buy new one soon 'coz l'm not sure if l can take on steep roads without it as the car cuts off at 5000 revves if you drive without the chip.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's not a hardbody, it's a Frontier. Unless you live somewhere they're still making the HB style trucks like Afghanistan or Mexico...


----------

